# My First Experience with Plasti Dip



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I kinda like those lights, not being blacked out they look like they could be oem. Like the blacked out look, you are actually halfway into this mod if you want to.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...yet-another-rs-lower-grille-modification.html


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Good jod for first time user. I have yet tried it out yet.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I have OCD about my Cruze and it took about an hour and a half just taping and newspaper...ing alone. Haha


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks good


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Such a minor change and big difference. Makes it look like it has predator fangs now.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job op!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks sharp brah

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I actually really like what you did there. 

I wish I didn't need a front plate on my Cruze, the plate ruins the front end.




 Sent with iLove


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I actually really like what you did there.
> 
> I wish I didn't need a front plate on my Cruze, the plate ruins the front end.
> 
> ...


Another reason why Florida is awesome


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Viridian said:


> Another reason why Florida is awesome


South Florida pwns! 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I actually really like what you did there.
> 
> I wish I didn't need a front plate on my Cruze, the plate ruins the front end.
> 
> ...



I removed mine despite needing it by law. I took off the black plate holder as well. I placed my plate in window. Have yet to be pulled over for it. I am however left with 4 holes in my bumper from where the screws went.


Viridian:
By the way, it looks good! Especially for being your first time with plasti dip. I did mine a while back. Do the diffuser on your back bumper also! You will not regret it!
In regards to the way you covered the car: find an old blanket or bed sheet to cover the majority of the car. It makes it easier and faster. Not to mention less tape and less hassel to remove all that newspaper.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

iKermit said:


> South Florida pwns!
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


I'm in Clearwater so yay West Florida! Haha


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Nunez said:


> I removed mine despite needing it by law. I took off the black plate holder as well. I placed my plate in window. Have yet to be pulled over for it. I am however left with 4 holes in my bumper from where the screws went.
> 
> 
> Viridian:
> ...


Haha thanks I'll keep that in mind! I can't say that thought didn't go through my head before starting. But since I'm a noob I ended up following Smurfenstein's tutorial word-for-word and he used newspaper so that's how I went with mine 

I never understood why some states require the front license too. Do they really love ticketing up there? And do you guys have to pay double for two DMV stickers when the plate expires or....? (Lived in FL my whole life so sorry if that sounds dumb haha)


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

Viridian said:


> Haha thanks I'll keep that in mind! I can't say that thought didn't go through my head before starting. But since I'm a noob I ended up following Smurfenstein's tutorial word-for-word and he used newspaper so that's how I went with mine
> 
> I never understood why some states require the front license too. Do they really love ticketing up there? And do you guys have to pay double for two DMV stickers when the plate expires or....? (Lived in FL my whole life so sorry if that sounds dumb haha)



It all depends, cops here love giving tickets at the end of the month for little stuff (because of quotas). A few years back my dad got a ticket for a plate in his windshield, they gave him a fix-it-ticket; basically he had to fix it before a certain time. If you are able to manage that you pay nothing. If you don't meet the deadline you pay a fine. On the second offense the fine goes up.

As far as I am aware, if you go past the renewal date for your tags you have to pay the initial fee + a fine; sometimes that amounts to $30-$100 US Dollars, sometimes even a % fee is added called a "late renewal penalty charge" ranging from 10%-160% of the original renewal fee depending on how long you take to renew your tags.
CRAZY HUH!?!?!

If nothing comes up I'm going to plastidip my roof today (Monday). Wish me the best of luck!
Color: First matte black then gloss.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Nunez said:


> It all depends, cops here love giving tickets at the end of the month for little stuff (because of quotas). A few years back my dad got a ticket for a plate in his windshield, they gave him a fix-it-ticket; basically he had to fix it before a certain time. If you are able to manage that you pay nothing. If you don't meet the deadline you pay a fine. On the second offense the fine goes up.
> 
> As far as I am aware, if you go past the renewal date for your tags you have to pay the initial fee + a fine; sometimes that amounts to $30-$100 US Dollars, sometimes even a % fee is added called a "late renewal penalty charge" ranging from 10%-160% of the original renewal fee depending on how long you take to renew your tags.
> CRAZY HUH!?!?!
> ...


Hot d**n! Lol best of luck in the roof department! I took almost three hours for a grille. I can only imagine how long that will take haha


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Nunez said:


> I removed mine despite needing it by law. I took off the black plate holder as well. I placed my plate in window. Have yet to be pulled over for it. I am however left with 4 holes in my bumper from where the screws went.
> 
> 
> Viridian:
> ...


Oh you are brave! The absent rear plate (or placement of it in the back window) would definitely get you pulled over here. On the expensive end of town I see so many people drive around without a front plate though, and I have yet to see one of their fancy Mercedes pulled over. Our front plate is so pointless, it's mainly for the light/speed cameras. You don't have to put a registration sticker on it, only the rear.

I've considered taking my bracket off the front and then just putting magnets or something on the front plate and depending on the situash I can just snap it on the front before driving somewhere lol! 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Oh you are brave! The absent rear plate (or placement of it in the back window) would definitely get you pulled over here. On the expensive end of town I see so many people drive around without a front plate though, and I have yet to see one of their fancy Mercedes pulled over. Our front plate is so pointless, it's mainly for the light/speed cameras. You don't have to put a registration sticker on it, only the rear.
> 
> I've considered taking my bracket off the front and then just putting magnets or something on the front plate and depending on the situash I can just snap it on the front before driving somewhere lol!
> 
> ...


Magnets are scary. One good pothole and BAM no more license plate :x


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Viridian said:


> Magnets are scary. One good pothole and BAM no more license plate :x


lmao yes! strong magnets and avoid potholes?


----------

